# ورقة ال ph



## ابراهيم عليوة (16 ديسمبر 2013)

عندي سؤال بالنسبة لكيفية صناعة الصابون السائل وذلك عند عمل اختبار هل تتم المعادلة بين السلفونيك والصودا اذا كان اللون اصفر ام اخضر فاتح 
لان بعض يقول اصفر مثل ورقة الاختبار والبعض يقول اخضر فاتح


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (16 ديسمبر 2013)

ابراهيم عليوة قال:


> عندي سؤال بالنسبة لكيفية صناعة الصابون السائل وذلك عند عمل اختبار هل تتم المعادلة بين السلفونيك والصودا اذا كان اللون اصفر ام اخضر فاتح
> لان بعض يقول اصفر مثل ورقة الاختبار والبعض يقول اخضر فاتح



لازم الأول تعرف أفضل قيمه لل ph ايه علشان تعرف اللون الى حتوصله فى المنتج بتاعك لورقة ال ph وحيث ان ده صابون سائل فأفضل قيمة لل ph هى من 5.5 الى 6.5 يعنى يكون لون ورقة ال ph أخضر باهت أو اخضر فاتح لان ال ph لجلد الإنسان بيكون نفس القيمه دى فعلشان جلد الى بيستخدم الصابون ميشققش او المناعه بتاعته تضعف مع كتر إستخدام الصابون فلازم تظبطه عند القيمة دى .


----------



## ابراهيم عليوة (16 ديسمبر 2013)

طيب انا لو عملتة اخضر فاتح وبيقشر بردو يبقي زيادة في الصودا ولا اية 
انا بحط علي 10 ك سلفونيك 5 ك صودا سايلة


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (17 ديسمبر 2013)

ابراهيم عليوة قال:


> طيب انا لو عملتة اخضر فاتح وبيقشر بردو يبقي زيادة في الصودا ولا اية
> انا بحط علي 10 ك سلفونيك 5 ك صودا سايلة



فى فرق ما بين التقشير والحرقان , التقشير او ممكن تقشف الأيدى وعدم اليونه فى الصابون دى ممكن تحلها بوضع 0.5 % جلسرين فى التركيبه والتقليل من السلفونك وإعاده المعادله بصودا كاويه مره أخرى أما لو فى حرقان فمعناها ان كمية الصودا الكاويه عاليه فى التركيبه ولكن عمرها ما حتديلك أخضر فاتح لورقة ال ph كما ذكرت فأعتقد انك محتاج جلسرين 0.5 % كما ذكرت لك .


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (17 ديسمبر 2013)

المعذرة يا جماعة قيمة الph تجدد طبقا للمواصفات القياسية ولان المتظف السائل يصنع لازالة الدهون الخ فالمواصفة القياسية تضع قيمة الph بعد القيمه 8 اى يكون قاعديا ولكن ليس لرجة التاثير على جلد اليد مع التوصية بلبس القفازات والتوصية دى عالمية اما بالنسبة لمستحضرات التجميل ففعلا ph بيكون مثل القيمه لتى ذكرتها يا استاذنا


----------



## dulcemohamed (17 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> المعذرة يا جماعة قيمة الph تجدد طبقا للمواصفات القياسية ولان المتظف السائل يصنع لازالة الدهون الخ فالمواصفة القياسية تضع قيمة الph بعد القيمه 8 اى يكون قاعديا ولكن ليس لرجة التاثير على جلد اليد مع التوصية بلبس القفازات والتوصية دى عالمية اما بالنسبة لمستحضرات التجميل ففعلا ph بيكون مثل القيمه لتى ذكرتها يا استاذنا


الله ينور استاذ عبدالقادر صباح الفل


----------



## خميس محمد حسن (17 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير على الموضوع القيم


----------



## ابراهيم عليوة (17 ديسمبر 2013)

انا بصراحة لسة محتار مش عارف اعمل المعادلة عند الوصول للون الاصفر ولا الاخضر
انا عندي محل وخايف للزباين تشتكي من الصابون مع اني خدت عينات من كذا محل وعملت اختبار طلع اللون الاصفر


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (17 ديسمبر 2013)

ابراهيم عليوة قال:


> انا بصراحة لسة محتار مش عارف اعمل المعادلة عند الوصول للون الاصفر ولا الاخضر
> انا عندي محل وخايف للزباين تشتكي من الصابون مع اني خدت عينات من كذا محل وعملت اختبار طلع اللون الاصفر



مدام أخونا عبد القادر قال ان المواصفات القياسيه بتوصى انها تعدى ال 8 يبقى لو انت عادلت عند الورقه الخضراء الفاتحه يبقى شىء جميل ومحدش حيشتكى منها ان شاء الله وحتى لو الورقه وصل لونها لازرق خفيف فبرضه محدش حيشتكى من ملمسها ان شاء الله .


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (17 ديسمبر 2013)

باشمهندسنا الهمام بارك الله فيكم جميعا الكلام ان قيمة ال ph تكون حامضية فى كل ما يتعامل مع البشرة كلام مظبوط تماما لكن فى المنظفات بيعتبروها لا تتعامل مع البشرة وعلشان كدة حتى الطف المنظفات عليها توصية باستعمال القفازات وفعلا المواصفات القياسية للمنظفات السائلة من 8 الى 9 اى اللون من الاصفر الى الاصفر المخضر الى الاخضر الفاتح حتى يتمكن المنظف من تكسير البقع والدهون ويختلف عن المنظفات المسحوقة والتى تزيد فيها القيمه اكثر ولو اختبرناها ستصل فعلا الى اللون الازرق الفاتح كما قلت يا هندسة تماما وهنا تتراقص فى راسى فكرة اعتقد انها مهمه لكل من يتعامل فى المنظفات سواء مصنعوها او مستخدموها الا وهى وجوب نشر هذه المواصفات فى الملتقى ونتناقش فى الاختلافات الموجودة بين مواصفات كل البلدان العربية ومقارنتها بشبيهتها الاوروبية مثلا وللعلم هذه المواصفات ليست قران وهى من تاليف مستشارين ربما يكون احدهم وصل للمنصب بطريق الصدفة وغالبا نجد بها اخطاء فنية صعب جدا انها تعدى على متخصصين لكن انها البيروقراطية يا صديقى


----------



## ابراهيم عليوة (17 ديسمبر 2013)

يعني حضرتك تقصد ان عشان الصابون مش ياثر علي الايد يكون اخضر فاتح
ولكن في المنظفات ممكن يكون لون الورقة اصفر عادي ومش ياثر علي الايد ولا اية


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (17 ديسمبر 2013)

ابراهيم عليوة قال:


> يعني حضرتك تقصد ان عشان الصابون مش ياثر علي الايد يكون اخضر فاتح
> ولكن في المنظفات ممكن يكون لون الورقة اصفر عادي ومش ياثر علي الايد ولا اية



الافضل تخليها اخضر فاتح زى ما ذكرنا ابل كده لان الوسط القاعدى بتقل فيه بكتيريا التعفن كمان اما الوسط الحامضى بتكتر فيه بكتيريا العفن .


----------



## mido_lordship (17 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> باشمهندسنا الهمام بارك الله فيكم جميعا الكلام ان قيمة ال ph تكون حامضية فى كل ما يتعامل مع البشرة كلام مظبوط تماما لكن فى المنظفات بيعتبروها لا تتعامل مع البشرة وعلشان كدة حتى الطف المنظفات عليها توصية باستعمال القفازات وفعلا المواصفات القياسية للمنظفات السائلة من 8 الى 9 اى اللون من الاصفر الى الاصفر المخضر الى الاخضر الفاتح حتى يتمكن المنظف من تكسير البقع والدهون ويختلف عن المنظفات المسحوقة والتى تزيد فيها القيمه اكثر ولو اختبرناها ستصل فعلا الى اللون الازرق الفاتح كما قلت يا هندسة تماما وهنا تتراقص فى راسى فكرة اعتقد انها مهمه لكل من يتعامل فى المنظفات سواء مصنعوها او مستخدموها الا وهى وجوب نشر هذه المواصفات فى الملتقى ونتناقش فى الاختلافات الموجودة بين مواصفات كل البلدان العربية ومقارنتها بشبيهتها الاوروبية مثلا وللعلم هذه المواصفات ليست قران وهى من تاليف مستشارين ربما يكون احدهم وصل للمنصب بطريق الصدفة وغالبا نجد بها اخطاء فنية صعب جدا انها تعدى على متخصصين لكن انها البيروقراطية يا صديقى


اقسم بالله انت برنس هيا الي المواصفات القياسية .....................:1:


----------

